# My Red White and Blue Throw Down Entry



## phatbac (Aug 4, 2017)

Hello, 

Just this past month i entered into the Red White and Blue throw down. this was the first time i entered a throw down and i had a lot of fun with it. I recommend if you are considering a throw down entry go ahead. here was mine..

I went with baby back ribs...here is the rib after i pulled the membrane













td1.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






little bit of mustard and Weber Chicken N Rib rub













td2.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






sat over night in the fridge ready for the smoker













td3.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






on the smoker (with a pork butt for someone else)













td4.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






Making my sauce for the ribs on the firebox













td5.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






After a while in the smoke













td6.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






out of the foil













td8.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






all done and resting on a cookie sheet













td9.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






On the plate with grilled corn on the cob a roasted sweet potato (with butter on each)and

a red white and blue dessert (strawberries, blueberries and whipped cream on short cake)













td10.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 4, 2017






That was my throw down like said my first, didn't win but had a lot of fun with it and i can't wait till the next month's throw down!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## griz400 (Aug 4, 2017)

nice looking ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... mine was the one with glass of lemonade


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2017)

Great job Aaron!

That sure looks like a winner to me!

Point!

Al


----------



## phatbac (Aug 4, 2017)

griz400 said:


> nice looking ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you! Yours looked really good too! i was surprised at how all the entries were well done. looks like throw down are stiff competition!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## phatbac (Aug 4, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job Aaron!
> 
> That sure looks like a winner to me!
> 
> ...


thank you Al! I can't wait to do the next throwdown!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------

